# anyone breed a tern and a red



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i did a search for mixed breeding but nothing.

i dont know sh*t about breeding and was wondering would they all come out the same lookin or what

i suppose it would depend on the genes they got right the "x" and "y" sh*t right


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

read here


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Wasnt the "golden piranha" ternetzi variant at the opefe website a tern, regular nat mix, from the guy in ohio, that produced that strain.


----------

